# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Ndihmoni njëri-tjetrin >  Me ndihmoni me nje film ju lutem!

## ^AngeL^

din ndokush ndonje website ose program ku mund te downloadesh filma.

ose nese dikush din adresen ku mund te besh download me Mirc ose script?

----------


## no name

_Ktuja slejohet te hudhi linket e web siteve po ti jap ne mp  puf_

----------


## canzemer

> din ndokush ndonje website ose program ku mund te downloadesh filma.
> 
> ose nese dikush din adresen ku mund te besh download me Mirc ose script?


mund tju ndihmoja per te zbritur nga (youtube)ta jepja programin eshte shum i vogel ama si mundem ta dergoj ate zgjidhe vete

----------


## ^AngeL^

> mund tju ndihmoja per te zbritur nga (youtube)ta jepja programin eshte shum i vogel ama si mundem ta dergoj ate zgjidhe vete


problemi eshte se ne you tube nuk jane filmat e plot,,, por prap do kisha qef te shkarkoja vidio muzik nga you tube.......... po te dergoj email ne mp edhe me sqaro me mire. : flm shume





thekthi po pres

----------


## RaPSouL

Edhe une po te jap disa ne pv , ndoshta te ndihmojne  :shkelje syri:

----------


## no name

> thekthi po pres


_Te nisa ne mp disa linke besoj se do te kryejne pune_

----------


## niki@pe

*Moderatori:* _Në këtë Nën-Forum mund të bëni kërkesa të ndryshme, por adresat se ku mund ti shkarkoni ju lutem ti shkëmbeni me anë të mesazheve private._

----------


## ^AngeL^

niki flm per ndihmen por adresat nuk i pash pasi clay more i ka fshire se nuk lejohen ketu vec ne mesazhe private ose email.

----------


## oliinter

ma nis edhe mua ne private nje link please

----------


## ^AngeL^

> ma nis edhe mua ne private nje link please


do adress po ta dergoj nje me vone,, por duhet te kesh programin bittorrent ose azurra per ti shkarkuar,,,,, une filmin e shkarkova dhe e pash sot............ huh


doja prap ate linkun qe kerkon filma dhe i shkarkon me mirc nese e di ndonje.

----------


## Nolird

Angel mund te mi dergojsh edhe mua ato linka qe ti dhane kto te forumit ne MP 

Te lutem  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## niki@pe

> Angel mund te mi dergojsh edhe mua ato linka qe ti dhane kto te forumit ne MP 
> 
> Te lutem



*Ti dergova ne PM ca linka ,besoj qe t`pelqejn...*

----------


## ^AngeL^

shume faleminderit nga gjithe,,, niki shume flm per ndihmen.

----------


## EDLIN

Pershendetje, nese mundet dikush te mi dergoje dhe mua adresat do tjua di per nder.
Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## EDLIN

^Angel^ dhe niki@pe ju faleminderit.
Ju uroj gjithe te mirat.

----------


## ina_31

ju lutem , nese keni mundesi te mi dergoni dhe mua ato adresat
faleminderit

----------


## Zemrushja

O Clay mendoj se duhet ti lejosh ato adresa pasi ja psh un dua ta di, dhe jemi shume veta lol..

So, kush do mi dergoje mua ato adresa nese keni mundesi?

----------


## ina_31

faleminderit ^Angel^ dhe niki@pe

----------


## ^AngeL^

no problem hun. uroj qe te te ken bere pune.

----------


## ClaY_MorE

> O Clay mendoj se duhet ti lejosh ato adresa pasi ja psh un dua ta di, dhe jemi shume veta lol..
> 
> So, kush do mi dergoje mua ato adresa nese keni mundesi?


_Nuk lejohet të reklamosh adresa të ndryshme në forum._ 




> 7. Nuk lejohen reklamat ose propaganda!
> 
> Nuk lejohen vendosja e reklamave të faqeve personale në firmë ose si titull poshtë emrit, por vetëm në profilin tuaj. Çdo anëtar është i lirë të vendosi në firmë lidhje temash në forum, por jo lidhje faqesh jashtë forumit. Të gjithë ata që reklamojnë në forum pa leje përjashtohen në mënyrë të përhershme nga forumi pa marrë parasysh formën e reklamimit. Nëse dëshironi të reklamoni, kontaktoni me stafin e forumit për udhëzime dhe tarifa. Gjithashtu, çdo përpjekje për të propoganduar në forum do të marri përgjigjen e merituar. Forumi shqiptar nuk është një mjet propogandistik, por një kuvend ku secili prej jush është i lirë të shprehi mendimin e tij të lirë dhe jo të propogandojë mendimin e të tjerëve.


Për më tepër ke votuar se je pro rregullave të forumit.

Gjithë të mirat.

----------

